# VBA-Projekt Ideensammlung



## clavis (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo miteinander!
Ich hätte da ein kleines Problem, und vielleicht ist ja jemand hier der sich meiner misslichen Lage annimmt...
Um dieses Semester EDV zu bestehen soll ich mir ein VBA-Projekt überlegen und dass dann bis Anfang Januar programmieren. Betrachtet man sich die gegebene Zeitspanne wird auch klar dass ich mit einem sehr simpelen Tool vielleicht nicht ganz so gut ankomme. Da momentan gähnende Leere in meinem Kopf herrscht wollte ich die Frage nach der rettenden Idee mal in den Raum werfen und vielleicht hat ja jemand hier den rettenden Input! 
Danke schonmal!
MfG Sam


----------



## HonniCilest (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

mir stellen sich dabei zum Beispiel folgende Fragen:
- Gibt es generell irgendwelche Vorschriften, die das Projekt erfüllen muss?
- Auf welches Tool soll sich das VBA-Projekt bewegen? Immerhin bedeudet VBA: VB for Applications. Die bekanntesten sind natürlich die Office-Anwendungen wie z.B. Excel, Word und Access. Es gibt aber noch weitaus mehr, z.B. AutoCAD oder Corel Draw.
- Muss / sollte sich das Projekt in gängige Praxis-Anwendungen bewegen (Forschung / Statistik, Einkauf / Verkauf, Datenbank, Stücklisten...) oder sind auch Themen wie Spiele, Rätsel usw. erlaubt? 


Spontane Einfälle die mir gekommen sind ohne weitere Rahmenbedingungen zu kennen:
- Ich habe hier schon öfter gelesen, dass Daten über Schnittstellen eingelesen und verarbeitet werden, z.B. Barcode-Reader (Kasse / Lagerbestand) oder Ausweis-Reader (Ausweiskontrolle).
- Sehr langweilig: Adressbuch oder änliche Datensammlungen mit entsprechenden Funktionen wie Eingabe, Suche usw.
- Sudoku-Generator/-solver oder andere Rätseltools
- Ich habe schonmal gelesen, dass ein ganzes Rollenspiel in Excel Programmiert wurde... Oder eben einfache Spiele wie z.B. Snake, Minesweeper ;-)...
- Du könntest auch eine potenziell gefährliche Datei schreiben und anhand dieser erklären, was Gefahren sein können und wie man sich am besten schützt. Beispielsweise könnte man mit automatisch ausgeführten Makros (Events) einiges anstellen. Dazu gehört auch das Öffnen einer Office-Datei!
- Visualisierung, z.B. Game of Life

Mein persönlicher Favorit von den spontanen Ideen ist mit Abstand das Security-Thema. Ich finde hier kann man sehr viel Herausholen und das Bewusstsein dem gegenüber ist bei den meisten immernoch nicht vorhanden.


----------

